# Sexing Sparkling Gourami



## Grah the great (Jul 3, 2013)

This is not one of the easier things to do in the hobby! In general, though, sparkling gourami males have slightly longer fins and bolder colors than the females. The only surefire way to know who is who is to see who builds a bubble nest. I'm in the opinion that if you want the correct sale ratio, I would get six and gradually sell off excess individuals of a given sex, not unlike what one would do with cichlids. Or, better yet, just keep the group if you have a 15 gallon or larger tank!


----------



## Mr. Limpet (Dec 26, 2010)

The only surefire way is spotlighting, which involves putting the fish in a small container in front of a bright light source. The female's ovaries, which look like a yellow triangle with the apex facing the tail, then become visible.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

i got 4 in my 20 long. i got 2 dull ones that like to hang out together that are plain grey with blue only in the eyes and no red, which i suspect are female. and then the other 2 are always alone, and have red bits and tons of blue, which i think are males. seeing a spawn would be interesting.


----------



## gbhil (Oct 28, 2005)

Mr. Limpet said:


> The only surefire way is spotlighting, which involves putting the fish in a small container in front of a bright light source. The female's ovaries, which look like a yellow triangle with the apex facing the tail, then become visible.


THIS.

See if you can talk your LFS into doing this with you "helping." Once you've looked at a few different animals of each sex, the ovaries are easy to spot. When you get home you'll be able to sex yours easily.


----------



## retrocity (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for the pointers. I didn't have a chance to take a picture of mine yesterday, but will today. 

Will the light method cause a lot of stress on the fish?

As far as bubble nests, will a male build them with no female present like a betta will? Just wondering because I haven't noticed one but also haven't actively looked for it.


----------



## retrocity (Apr 18, 2011)

Here are a few pictures. Any thoughts? 

Would the light test cause a lot of stress?


----------

